# Wooster Pro/Doo-Z roller



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

I almost always use a Purdy 9 inch 3/8 white dove roller. Started a condo rehab project yesterday and decided to try a new set up. Bought a Wooster Sherlock Wide Boy http://www.woosterbrush.com/other-tools/roller-frames/sherlock-wide-boy/ and a 12 inch 3/8 Wooster Pro/Doo-Roller. What a difference over the old setup I was using. Rolled a ceiling with BM Super Spec Flat over primer, and I could almost get away with one coat. 
The paint went on much smoother, the roller held a lot more paint, and the paint went on much more evenly. I do not think that I will ever go back to the white dove. The only down side is that my store does not carry the roller in the 9 inch side, which comes in handy a lot when roller between the wall corner and a door frame. Many times the 9 inch is just small enough to fit into those spaces.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Try a 1/2 " wooster super fab on your next ceiling.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

I pretty much use a 1/2" for almost everything. Only exception is if the coverage is going to be super tight on a small room. Those 1/2" rollers hold almost a quart of paint (well the 18's do)!

I also stick an 18" roller in my Wideboy most of the time. It's just so much faster…SO much faster. I also keep a 6" cigar roller with 1/2" nap with me for the smaller spaces like you're talking about.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I like the Pro-doo-Z naps a lot. They're one of the few naps that work well for me with Aura. The Wooster micro-plush naps are great too. Wooster microfiber naps are way different than most other brands of microfiber and I don't like them for everything, but they are really nice on walls. 

I've got to where I use 14 and 6 inch rollers for walls more than any other size. The open ended 14's cover more surface area while still allowing you to roll tight.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> I like the Pro-doo-Z naps a lot. They're one of the few naps that work well for me with Aura. The Wooster micro-plush naps are great too. Wooster microfiber naps are way different than most other brands of microfiber and I don't like them for everything, but they are really nice on walls.
> 
> I've got to where I use 14 and 6 inch rollers for walls more than any other size. The open ended 14's cover more surface area while still allowing you to roll tight.



I don't like the Arroworthy micros for Aura but I used a Purdy micro 1/2" for the first time yesterday and it came out great. 

With the wideboy frame I find I can generally roll within 1/2" of casings and still less than an inch from corners. I also find that I am less prone to have to lay off a roller mark when using the frames that support both ends of the cover. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

804 Paint said:


> I don't like the Arroworthy micros for Aura but I used a Purdy micro 1/2" for the first time yesterday and it came out great.
> 
> With the wideboy frame I find I can generally roll within 1/2" of casings and still less than an inch from corners. I also find that I am less prone to have to lay off a roller mark when using the frames that support both ends of the cover.
> 
> ...


I've gotta give the Purdy micros another shot with Aura. They are some of my favorite naps overall, but when I tried them with Aura I didn't like the results. That was when I was first learning to use Aura though. Now that I've kinda got the hang of it, I need to try again. Several guys here have said they like them for that.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Not that you can see the stipple from this shot (taken for the HO while at work) but the finish is really nice (eggshell) and that's just the first coat. 

(My phone's lense has two blobs in it you may notice in the pic)











Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

804 Paint said:


> Not that you can see the stipple from this shot (taken for the HO while at work) but the finish is really nice (eggshell) and that's just the first coat.
> 
> (My phone's lense has two blobs in it you may notice in the pic)
> 
> ...


Looks like you got good hide in one coat there. What was the original color?


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Like a merigold color. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I've been playing with the purdy colossus 18. I usually use pro-dooz. While the colossus has held up to more washing, it doesn't fill thumb tack holes like a pro-dooz will. Simply because it holds no paint. 

As long as your nail holes are very small, don't spackle them if your using the pro dooz. It saves me a lot of prep time in rentals.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

For apt repaints don't you just keep your sleeve wet indefinitely (in reference to the washing comment)?


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Have been using prodooz for a while but the last sundry order I got the prodooz ftp sleeves and I like them better. Seems to hold a little more paint and the delivery is better. The price difference was minimal and the physical difference seems to be a tighter pile. Either way I could notice an improvement.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

PRC said:


> Have been using prodooz for a while but the last sundry order I got the prodooz ftp sleeves and I like them better. Seems to hold a little more paint and the delivery is better. The price difference was minimal and the physical difference seems to be a tighter pile. Either way I could notice an improvement.


These have been recommended by my BM dealer. Unfortunately they don't carry them in 18's so I've yet to try them.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

804 Paint said:


> For apt repaints don't you just keep your sleeve wet indefinitely (in reference to the washing comment)?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


We cleanup after each job. Which is why I switched temporarily. The pro dooz 1/2 nap just took to long to cleanup. Simply because of all the paint it holds.

We have 2 guys on site anyways, so cleanup is a good habit that has been abandoned in my eyes. 1 washes and spins, while the other puts outlets covers/door knobs back on. 

However, I will be going back to pro dooz because the trade off wasn't worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

804 Paint said:


> Not that you can see the stipple from this shot (taken for the HO while at work) but the finish is really nice (eggshell) and that's just the first coat.
> 
> (My phone's lense has two blobs in it you may notice in the pic)
> 
> ...


That is awesome for one coat. The one thing that was really beginning to frustrate me with the 9 in White Doves is that there was almost always distinct darker and lighter lines on the walls after the first coat. None of that with the Wooster roller.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

driftweed said:


> We cleanup after each job. Which is why I switched temporarily. The pro dooz 1/2 nap just took to long to cleanup. Simply because of all the paint it holds.
> 
> We have 2 guys on site anyways, so cleanup is a good habit that has been abandoned in my eyes. 1 washes and spins, while the other puts outlets covers/door knobs back on.
> 
> However, I will be going back to pro dooz because the trade off wasn't worth it in my opinion.



If you wash your sleeves you owe it to yourself to try the Wooster polar bears. Clean up similar to a lamb skin roller. Super easy compared to typically sleeves. 
They are my favorite nap for general purpose. Not for fine finish on super smooth walls in a shiny area, but for most everything else that's how we roll.


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

PRC said:


> Have been using prodooz for a while but the last sundry order I got the prodooz ftp sleeves and I like them better. Seems to hold a little more paint and the delivery is better. The price difference was minimal and the physical difference seems to be a tighter pile. Either way I could notice an improvement.


PRC - 

Good to know you noticed the difference between the original Pro/Doo-Z and the new FTP - For Today's Paints - version. What you experienced was exactly why these new covers were developed.

Thanks for your support!


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

Pete the Painter said:


> I do not think that I will ever go back to the white dove. The only down side is that my store does not carry the roller in the 9 inch side, which comes in handy a lot when roller between the wall corner and a door frame. Many times the 9 inch is just small enough to fit into those spaces.


Pete - 

If your store is stocking Wooster they have access to the 9" Pro/Doo-Z. Are you using the original or the new FTP version?

PM me the store name and we'll work on getting them to stock your favorite Wooster items.

Thanks for your support!


----------

